

Our goal is to make collaborative editing the standard on the web - pita
https://github.com/Pita/etherpad-lite/
Etherpad lite is a really-real time collaborative editor spawned from the Hell fire of Etherpad. We're reusing the well tested Etherpad easysync library to make it really realtime. Etherpad Lite is based on node.js ergo is much lighter and more stable than the original Etherpad&#60;p&#62;Announcement is here  http://etherpad.org/2011/08/22/major-release-etherpad-lite-v1/
======
stdbrouw
This begs the question, of course, of why you'd want to make collaborative
editing the standard on the web. I've found it useful when compiling notes
together with other people, and I know some journalists use it to help them
report breaking news together... but aside from that, creating and editing
text is a one-at-a-time thing because that's simply how people like it.

Cool project, weird tagline.

~~~
mburns
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question>

------
Vitaly
ever since the original etherpad vanished we are in a search for a
replacement. The a ton of clones that spawned don't count. they are not as
stable, fast etc. Things get disconnected, or they added too much new 'cool'
features for it to remain fast.

We mostly used it to collaboratively edit specs, code examples, blog posts,
etc. used almost daily, now we sometimes connect to a shared remote ssh server
to collaboratively edit a file in vim inside tmux or screen ;)

Definitely going to check this out. And may be even host.

